# Differences between Intro to Adoption Course & Adopters Training Programme?



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yipeee, moving steadily forward! 

We finished out Intro to adoption course a couple of weeks ago and were feeling really deflated after the interview that followed.... We were told we would be put on a waiting list or be asked to continue on depending on if our application meets the needs of the children they currently have...

Today we recieved a letter asking us to attend an "Adopters Training Programme" and have our medicals done! So, I suppose this means we are steadily moving forward.

Can someone tell me how the Intro to Adoption Course and the Adopters Training Programme differ?


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hmmm? Have a asked a silly question? Or just being ignored!


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

I didn't want to read and run.  Sorry i have no idea what the difference is.  Maybe it is their term for homestudy? Or it is more like the 'preparation course' that we did which went indepth into things like sexual abuse; attachment theory; loss etc over 8 weeks

Congratulations anyway - let us know what it is when you get there!

magenta xx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

magenta said:


> I didn't want to read and run. Sorry i have no idea what the difference is. Maybe it is their term for homestudy? Or it is more like the 'preparation course' that we did which went indepth into things like sexual abuse; attachment theory; loss etc over 8 weeks
> 
> Congratulations anyway - let us know what it is when you get there!
> 
> magenta xx


Thanks Magenta. I don't think it is the home study as it has allocated days that we attend? (4 days I seem to remember) however, when we attended the intro course, I seem to remember the SWs saying the home study was the next step, so I am totally confused


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

I called out LA to ask how the Adopters Training Programme entails and it is a continuation of the assessment and will take the issues and topics discussed in the Intro to adoption course and will talk about those more in depth. 

Did anyone else have to do this? Before your homestudy?


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi
We just had the prep course over 4 days before starting home study.  There seems to be so many different ways of going through this process around the country.
Great news that you are onto the next step though.
Good luck
OT x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

we too just had prep course that lasted 4 days, but all agencies seem to do things differently  

pam xx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello

We also had a prep group - that lasted around 4 and 1/2 days, then onto homestudy.  I think they do use different terminology for the same things around the country.

Good luck

Lynn x


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

our course was postponed! boooooooo until November. Apparently, there were not enough couples an;e o attend, so they had to move it. Another two months of dead time....


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Just wanted to say that I'm really sorry to hear that your course has been postponed, it's so frustrating when things like that happen!!! 
Viva
XXX


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Sorry your course has been postponed, its really frustrating when you want to get going and then you get delays.
Love
OT x


----------

